# What grit is Tripoli, White Diamond?



## FireMedic4Christ

Where do the buffing compounds fall in comparison to sandpaper and MM? The buffer is on order and I haven't had any luck finding a chart. I'm sure its on the net somewhere, but I haven't had any luck.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## TomServo

I'm at work, and bored, so I did some looking and here's what I found:
not sure if these are P grits or what, they are definitely not "mesh"
Grit      Micron
100,000 (1/4 micron)
50,000 (1/2 micron)
14,000 micron)
8,000 micron)
3,000 (6 micron)
1,200 (15 micron)
600 (30 micron)
325 (45 micron)
220 (60 micron)
180 (80 micron)
100 (150 micron)

Apparently aluminum oxide is availible down to .05 micron (500000 grit)

A table I found:





A snippet of an article:

 Getting information on particle size is very difficult. This is understandable as this is one of the differentiators between polish quality companies. One company sells three different green rouges. There may be different materials added to each or most likely there is a difference in the chrome oxide quality and quantity. A smaller micron size being one indicator of higher quality. This makes it tough on us purchasers since we don't have the information. I was able to get information from one company's web site on particle size

COMPOUND        MICRON SIZE
Red Rouge       3.5 to 5
Cerium Oxide    3.5
Cerium-R Oxide  1.2

On a telephone conversation with Matchless Metal Company a large supplier of abrasive compounds, they indicated the their chrome oxide was less than 1 micron. This is unverified information.



that's about all I can find, pretty general stuff..


----------



## RussFairfield

These are listed in the same grits that is used for sandpaper. There will be some variation in grit by manyufacturer.

Tripoli = 800-1000 grit
This Jewelers Rouge in a tallow carries.

White Diamond = 1500-1800 grit
This is a white ceramic in a wax carrier

12,000 MicroMesh is the same particle size as 2000 grit sandpaper. 

There are couple conversion charts that give more information. This one includes all of the sharpening stones.

http://users.ameritech.net/knives/grits.htm

This chart relates the Micro-Mesh numbers to the particle size in Microns, and you can take that back to the first chart. There are other Micro-Mesh charts, but this one is the most accurate.

http://www.gemsociety.org/info/chmesh.htm


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

Thanks for the info.

Brian


----------

